# Mit JAVA den LPT1-Port Steuern



## KROK (4. Oktober 2002)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob und ,wenn ja, wie ich mit JAVA den LPT1-Port Steuern kann. Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (4. Oktober 2002)

Willste auch nen Virus programmieren, so wie "BugBear"?  

Der lässt auch alle Drucker laufen...


----------



## KROK (5. Oktober 2002)

*Nein, ich möchte keinen Virus Programmieren !*

Ich habe mir eine Lichtorgel gebaut die über den LPT1-Port gesteuert wird. Da ich sie aber momentan noch über ein QBasic Prog amlaufen habe, was mir gewaltig stinkt  , habe ich mir gedacht ob man das nicht besser über JAVA machen kann, und dabei brauche ich Hilfe  weil ich nicht weiß wie man mit JAVA den LPT1-Port Steuern kann.


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (5. Oktober 2002)

War ja auch nur ein Scherz!!


----------



## KROK (6. Oktober 2002)

Ich habe das auch als Scherz verstanden


----------



## Thomas.Richard (14. Oktober 2002)

*Java und LPT1*

Hi!

Versuchs mal mit dem Java Communications API!

---> Joller-Voss.ch/ndkjava/notes/ ---> Java COmmunications API

Gruss Tom


----------

